# Bad Shot



## gobbler10ga (Sep 18, 2004)

Stuck one this a.m. bad angle hit front leg somewhere Hair on arrow no blood,
Saw him limp off Tracked finally found some blood but it played out fast not much.Hope only a flesh wound     

I cant stand that


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Happens to the best of hunters too.*

Sounds like a flesh wound and likely is.

Noted you used the term "him".  Assuming it WAS a buck, how big?

Hope you get to see him again real soon to put your mind at ease. Don't beat yourself up too bad over it.

Al


----------



## robertyb (Sep 19, 2004)

I did the same on a doe this morning, ten yard shot broadside, she saw me draw and wheeled and ducked as I released the string, hit her either in the base of her neck or in the front shoulder. Tracked her over four ridges and lost blood trail going straight up a STEEP ridge. She would bleed heavy going downhill and barely bleed going uphill. Walked and walked and never could pick up bloodtrail again.  :


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Spongebob, jump in when ever you get ready.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't you hate that.


----------

